# 5 quart recipe for BB'q sauce, Eastern NC style.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

1 gallon vinegar
8 oz. Tabasco sauce
8 oz. Texas Pete
4 oz. Thai hot peppers
3 oz. finely cut dirty socks
3 oz. shredded streaked underwear
2 oz. toe jam
1 grape tomato
1 week old road kill possum 

Set on warm truck hood or on floor register for no more than 5 minutes to incorporate all flavors. Immediately jar up after discarding tomato. Bingo. BB'Q, tar heel style. Possum is usually served as a side dish, but can be used as a whorediver with fresh, juicy cow patties as a dip.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

ew


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Ya hadta drank 'bot a gallon uh damson to comes up wid dat...........and mebbe inhaled a small joint............... but it's real close to accurate 

But this is closer to real :

You can adjust ingredients to taste : 

1 cup white vinegar 

1 cup cider vinegar 

2 tablespoons brown sugar 

1 teaspoon ground red pepper 

1 tablespoon Texas Pete( or tabasco) 

1/2 teaspoon salt 

1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper 





.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Yea, dats close, ceptin you left out da toe jam and streaked drawers. And fogots da main ingredient, da possum.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Possum makes da sauce too thick and all da leetle hairs makes folks queezy. Possum and sweet taters is da side dish to da Que


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Why not add a shot of your own ejaculate? I saw a beer recipe on SNL that said that was the ticket.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

There inbreeding is far enough, no need for another "accident"


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Not trying to come to your guys defense, however;.......

I've been here down east for 2 1/2 years and haven't found that famous eastern NC Q yet! I've been all over Brunswick County, except for a couple places in Whiteville. I tried Carolina BBQ in Wilmington. That sure as hell wasn't it! That was steamed meat cooked in a hotel pan covered in foil and drenched in sauce before it came out. It had the taste and texture of something stewed in a crock pot. There probably wasn't a stack of wood on the property if I'd had taken the time to look (but I was still hungry and needed something to eat)... I should have shot the sign off the front of the building before I left(for callin that **** BBQ). I make some decent Q, but always looking to try another version of smoked meat. Seriously, where is this hardwood smoked, whole hog Q hiding I've heard so much about?

I know i'm taking the post "off topic", sorry WD!

Open for any suggestions tho...

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

WNCRick said:


> Not trying to come to your guys defense, however;.......
> 
> I've been here down east for 2 1/2 years and haven't found that famous eastern NC Q yet! I've been all over Brunswick County, except for a couple places in Whiteville. I tried Carolina BBQ in Wilmington. That sure as hell wasn't it! That was steamed meat cooked in a hotel pan covered in foil and drenched in sauce before it came out. It had the taste and texture of something stewed in a crock pot. There probably wasn't a stack of wood on the property if I'd had taken the time to look (but I was still hungry and needed something to eat)... I should have shot the sign off the front of the building before I left(for callin that **** BBQ). I make some decent Q, but always looking to try another version of smoked meat. Seriously, where is this hardwood smoked, whole hog Q hiding I've heard so much about?
> 
> ...


You can find it at Bethel Friends Meeting the 3rd Saturday in April and the 3rd Saturday in October. $8.00 all you can eat pulled pork BBQ, pintos, hushpuppies, slaw, onions and pickles. Let me know closer to April and I will gladly send you the address. We have thousands of people that travel from all over the state to eat our Q.

If you want to come up on Friday evening you can help the pit master, me, cook it for 14 + hours over hardwood coals, you are welcome to.

The good NC BBQ is damn hard to find in restaurants. There is one in Lexington, NC that I would call good. Most of your really good Q is made by people that learned from old timers. I learned from Leonard and Lanford Cox. Lanford passed away several years ago. Leonard is in his 80's and still helps with the cooking. Leonard and Lanford did well in the cattle business. They would cater pig pickins to anyone that would pay them. That is where our famous BBQ started. Always pulled pork, never chopped. 

WD is just jealous because they don't have decent BBQ in the mounteens of wherever he is from. They eat mounteen oysters raw and call it BBQ. 

Thanks!

Darin


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

The best eastern 'cue is found in Lexington, Lexington Barbecue or Shorty's. I've never heard or tasted any fit for eating east of Lexington. Ironic that the magazine " Our State " has a special about cue this month as a place called McCalls in Goldsboro, where the article says, they cook their 'cue on a gas and charcoal rotisserie overnight, then set them over oak coals for four hours in the morning. The article stated they started the business a " quarter century ago ". Alston Bridges here in town still cooks with oak slabs from a nearby sawmill.

Back in May 1989, about a " quarter century ago " I built my own 'cue pit and fire pit behind the house. All the concrete pits I had seen were only 24" above the coals, so thinking a little slower is better, I built mine 28" above the coals. Burned oak and hickory in the firepit and transferred the coals to the cooking pit with square point shovels, with the shovel head mounted in an 8' 1 1/2' pipe handle. Cooking pit was 4' x 8' and would handle 25 12-16 lb shoulders or 50 boston butts. Cooked the shoulders 14-16 hours and butts 8 hours,depending on the sizes. I've cooked for many fund raisers for local schools and big parties. 'Que sauce recipe is in another thread. The eastern sauce recipe above is for real and good if you like vinegar based(which WD dunt ). I prefer the tomato based but you can go heavier on the Worcestershire sauce and tame the tomato down. I've moved and gotten too old for that big pit so I'm getting ready to build a smaller version that will do 4-6 shoulders and about a dozen butts.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the invite Darin!

If I make it up that way i'd gladly show up early to cook. I'll jot that date down and put it on the fridge. Not sure about april, i'm planning a trip to florida the first weekend to meet up with a bunch of smokers from around the country, and a few flying in from overseas(lemme know if you wanna ride down to that event). My better half may frown upon me taking two eating road trips in two weeks. Anyway, I'll put down the date's and i'll be in touch. Thanks again!

Still open for restaurant suggestions, heading back to Wilmington in a week or so.

Rick


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Like I said in another thread, I used to drive an hour to get bridges Q. That's good stuff. Gonna try that sauce out too flathead. I used to hear the true easterners curse anything as far inland as Lexington. Just thought i'd find something down this way other than crock pot meat...........not seen it yet...a lot of horrible "Q" on the coast of NC..

Rick


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, gonna have to run to Smokey's tomorrow with all this talk. Thanks for the sauce recipe flathead. Took a while for me to like the eastern sauce. Now most anything else tastes like syrup.
pods


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

> Thanks for the sauce recipe flathead


Not to get anything confused but, the eastern sauce recipe is above in this thread. The tomato based sauce is in the other thread " Need a good western NC sauce " thread.

Folks have different tastes so a good " chef " will take the tastes of his/her family/guests into account and play with the ingredients. I played with my recipes for about six months and those two were the all around winners. I made up a dozen different batches, poured them into pint cups, numbered the cups to match the recipe, then had family and neighbors taste and vote.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Good, educational recipes flathead.


----------

